# Google Maps Not Compatible?



## nshrose (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey guys, just updated to CM7 GB and its working great thanks to rev and all who have helped, but my problem is I went to the Market to DL Google Maps but it has a yellow notice at the top and says it is not compatible with this device?

Anyone know what\'s up?


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Have you tried installing gapps (latest is 08xx2011)? Maps should come with it.

Past that, have you modified anything like the build version or lcd density?


----------



## nshrose (Sep 27, 2011)

I did end up getting it working. I had the density down to 210 and apparently that screws things up. Clear all the data for the market and got it working. Thanks.


----------

